# Haunt at Red Clover 2008 Video



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Finally, after fighting a bad firewire port on my camcorder, editing and upload problems:

2008 Haunt Movie :: Halloween2008-part1_0001.flv video by bradbaum - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/Halloween2008-part1_0001

2008 Haunt Movie :: Halloween2008-part2_0001.flv video by bradbaum - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/Halloween2008-part2_0001

2008 Haunt Movie :: Halloween2008-part3_0001.flv video by bradbaum - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/Halloween2008-part3_0001

2008 Haunt Movie :: Halloween2008-part4_0001.flv video by bradbaum - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/Halloween2008-part4_0001

2008 Haunt Movie :: Halloween2008-stillshots_0001.flv video by bradbaum - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a120/bradbaum/2008%20Haunt%20Movie/Halloween2008-stillshots_0001

Photos are here:

Halloween 2008 pictures by bradbaum - Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great haunt Brad! I'll look you up next year :cheesykin:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very very well done! Your facade is AMAZING! How tall is that thing!? I, myself, plan on building a 16 or so foot tall facade for this year, how did you manage to keep yours up?

Anyways, very very nice job! I love the different themes, as well as the little kiddy haunt. Very good work!

And I agree with Haunti! I'll be looking you up to see what you do for this year!
:jol:.

PS
I feel your pain about the firewire thing! My camcorder requires one too but my computer doesn't have a port! Arg!
.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

It was about 20' tall, I sunk two main supports in the ground 3 foot, the supports were built out of 2x4s staggered and nailed together to make 4x4s. The legs of the sphinx were 6' tall (I wish I had made the 6' 6" as I barked my head too many times to count working inside them)

Currently the plan is to scale back next year (2009), as the teenage girls are busy doing teenage things and don't have time to help me set up and tear down. I am probally going to do a more little kid theme next year for my daughter that will be 2-1/2 for halloween.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the info.
Oh, and I forgot to mention, that giant snake you have...
Is totally sick!! I love it!
.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What an awesome haunt you have. You have put so much into each area. It must have taken you years to amass all those props. How many nights are you open for and how many tots go through? Your little girl is a doll. Especially in that pirate costume.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very impressive !


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love the sphinx


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments!

I think I have decided to go big again this year (2009), but I still need to convince my wife!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow guys! Great Job - you can tell you put tons of work into your 2008 season and it looks like it turned out awesome! Did you build that giant snake?!
(Steady goes with the camera shots - remember to give your viewer's eyes enough time to focus on the subject matter before moving onto the next subject)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow is right!!!....That is very nice and tons of work


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought the snake off of craigslist, from a pro prop builder who was retiring and selling off his props. It cost quite a bit of cash but is very impressive, and not something you see in every haunt.

I kind of rushed taking the video because I was in a hurry to start tear down while the weather was good.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Now that is a project awesome


----------

